# Sneaky parasitic scum



## Montanarchist (Feb 24, 2005)

Hidden gun laws in spending bill


----------



## karlsout067 (6 mo ago)

Nothing surprises me anymore. All commies.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Hopefully November will give us a chance to set things right.
Not that I trust the Republicans that much either but lets face it, the Democrats are hard working tools of Satan.
In order for the "new world order" to be successful the United States has to be eliminated as the worlds only real super power.
Just as the Constitution is a stumbling block for the Democrats, the existence of the United States is for those who want total world control.

Keep your powder dry.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

looks like they are using the potential "pistol brace amnesty " form1 just like they made a suppressor form 1 a legal trap


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Problem is that possibly, aside from SCOTUS, the courts are just as corrupt as the Federal and State governments.
A gun control law that the Federal judges admit was un- Constitutional was aloud to stand in New York.
How the hell can that be?


----------



## Montanarchist (Feb 24, 2005)

I haven't heard any issues from the Montana courts.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

JJ Grandits said:


> A gun control law that the Federal judges admit was un- Constitutional was aloud to stand in New York.
> How the hell can that be?


Simple, there was an after hours behind closed doors talk about who is in power, and what can happen to anyone who disagrees with them.


----------

